#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Linking cells with date format to Access

## Maria J

I have an Excel sheet linked to Access 2007. This way when I update the Excel sheet, the queries in Access update automatically.

I have a problem with a field with date format in the Excel sheet. The query result in Access linked to this sheet, shows the value of the cell in numbers, that is the numbers that represent the date. In Excel for eg. 23/02/2006 is equivalent to 37309. My Access query shows 37309.

What can I do so that my Access database shows the field in date format? 

Thank you for your help.

----------


## Maria J

Bump no response

----------


## excel_guy49

I don't know if you found a solution to your problem. but while i was searching around the internet I came accross a forum with a guy who had a similar problem to yours. Their discussion may be able to help you:
http://www.ozgrid.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26901

For them it seemed that access was having a problem creating a table with the proper format because the data in the excel sheet was not formated properly, but it was unknown to the user until the column was changed to "general" format.

Hope this helps if you don't have your solution yet.

----------

